
Search “samsung disable ok Google” failed, so I removed Google from home screen - techsocial
https://www.google.com.tw/search?q=samsung+disable+ok+google&oq=samsung+disable+ok+google
======
DerekL
I followed that link, and it seemed to give good results. I did it from the
US, so maybe your region is different. Can you explain the problem? Maybe you
should make a blog post, or a Twitter thread, or a paste at Pastebin, and then
post a link to that.

